# I would like to stud out my GS



## Nano

I am near Phx Az and would like to stud out my German Shepard. He is 5 yrs old, sable about 120 lbs. He is from a very reputable breeder in Washington St.


----------



## codmaster

Why? Is he an exceptional, titled dog?


----------



## Nano

He is a beautiful dog with exceptional bloodlines. I am not a breeder but I would like to stud him out a couple of times before i neuter him.


----------



## e.rigby

Have you titled him in anything? What have you done with your dog to prove he's an exceptional specimen of the German Shepherd breed? Almost all GSD's have champions in their pedigrees; however, when a litter of pups is born, very few make the cut when it comes to those who should be bred.

How do you know your dog isn't dysplasic, or has some other genetic fault? Have you had a judge critique your dog's structure/confirmation? Have you trained your dog, competed in the obedience ring? Schutzhund? Personal protection training?


----------



## codmaster

Why? What is he going to add to the gene pool (other than being beautiful in your eyes? 

Has he proven himself either in performance or in the conformation ring, preferably in both but at least in one of them. Until he does, he shouldn't be bred (unless you want to be called a BYB!). 

The world doesn't need any more pet quality GSD's - do yuo have firm reservations for each of the potential puppies (and the enormous amount of $$$$$ it will take to raise them to at least 8 weeks old)?

I really ask you to reconsider your plan to breed your dog!


----------



## Nano

We got him from Kraftwerk k9. He had a passing hip certification. We purchased him as a family pet and did a couple of weeks of training. He's never been titled or judged. He is AKCed registered. He has a great temperment.


----------



## Nano

I'm just trying to get for some info. I think this dog is worth passing on his bloodlines. I have no interest in keeping the pups or selling them. I am not looking to make it a business. Just passing on a beautiful dog


----------



## CookieTN

I'm not nearly as knowledgeable as some other members here, but I used to do quite a bit of research on things like this. I'm rather rusty on my facts, but I do know that there is a bit more to breeding, even studding, than most people realize.
How well does he stack up to the breed standard?
I don't remember all the health tests needed for a German Shepherd other than hip/elbow evaluations, but I can tell you that those are not the only tests that should be done.
AKC registration says very little about how good or bad his genetics are, or whether he should be bred or not.
Performance titles, and doing well in performance is important, too. It helps to prove that he is bodily sound, for one thing.

Don't take all this wrong, this is the kind of thing that needs to be considered before deciding to stud a dog out. I don't mean to seem rude. Other members will no doubt tell you much more than I could hope to at this point.


----------



## Lucy Dog

Can you post his pedigree?

You said you think his bloodlines are worth passing, but why? We all love our dogs, but what makes this specific dog worth breeding that his breeder (kraftwerk K9) isn't providing? Are they not breeding anymore? Are they aware of your intentions to breed?

You said he was AKC registered, but what kind of registration does he have? You said he was purchased as a family pet... most family pets are only registered as "limited" and not "full" registration. If you breed a "limited" dog... the AKC will not allow you to register the litter.


----------



## Nano

Thank you for the info.


----------



## Nano

He has full registration and yes I can send his pedigree. Is there a rule that I can't breed my dog? I am in Az. the breeder is in Washington. Wow people, relax.


----------



## Lucy Dog

Just post his pedigree here. Post it as an IMG. 

There are no rules or laws that say you can't breed, but you're coming to a GSD enthusiast message board. Did you expect offers of top females by your description alone? Do you realize how many people come on here posting this same exact question pretty much every day? It's pretty common - everyone thinks they have the perfect dog to stud or breed with little to nothing to prove it. 

A little more info besides he's 120 pounds, comes from a great breeder, has little to no formal training or titles, and is a great dog before anyone takes you seriously.

Your best bet would be to post his pedigree and his hip and elbow OFA scores and go from there.


----------



## sagelfn

Nano said:


> He has full registration and yes I can send his pedigree. Is there a rule that I can't breed my dog? I am in Az. the breeder is in Washington. Wow people, relax.


There is a rule about breeding German Shepherds...might want to check it out (section 4)

United Schutzhund Clubs of America - Breeding Regulations


Since you are looking to stud...breed
Please read this thread ---> Things to look for in a 'Responsible' Breeder

and read this too (can't remember if it is in the link I provided) (German Shepherd Breeders, by Wildhaus Kennels)

Make sure you are being a good breeder and your dog is being bred with good breeders


----------



## CookieTN

Not that you're not allowed to breed, but might not be the best idea. Whether your dog is breeding quality or not is not the only thing to put into consideration, though it is important.
Here's an article I recommend, it comes from a Labrador breeder, but most of the information will apply to all dogs:
workbook


----------



## Nano

Well I scanned his pedigree but cant figure how to attach.


----------



## doggiedad

one of the most important things about breeding
is knowing how to spell the name of the breed.

i think the rule is the unspoken, not written rule
of common sense. breeding because you think your dog
is really nice looking isn't a reason to breed. breeding
when you know nothing about breeding is a really, really bad idea.
what do you know about GSD's??? like a lot of other
people i have an imported SL that comes from a line
with extra bells and extra whistles. should i breed him,
no. why shouldn't breed him because i don't know breeding
or dogs that well to breed. the people here are compassionate
about their dogs, the breed and the future of the breed.
a person breeding with no knowledge is the same as a person
handling a gun with no knowledge of weapons.
leave the breeding to the pros and not the
byb pros.



Nano said:


> I am near Phx Az and would like to stud out my
> 
> >>>>>German Shepard.<<<<<
> 
> He is 5 yrs old, sable about 120 lbs. He is from a very reputable breeder in Washington St.





Nano said:


> He has full registration and yes I can send his pedigree.
> 
> >>>>> Is there a rule that I can't breed my dog?<<<<<
> 
> I am in Az. the breeder is in Washington. Wow people, relax.


----------



## NancyJ

Nano said:


> Well I scanned his pedigree but cant figure how to attach.


To attach, you need to upload to a photo server such as photobucket, then get the url of the image (being sure to reduce the size for the forum rules), click on the insert photo thingie (icon with mountain) and insert hte URL of the image (not the image code) into the space.

It really does not matter. I can't imagine him being worth breeding on its pedigree alone. It is up to you whether you bred; the AKC will allow you but that only means the parents can be traced by them as being purebred but that is all that means.

Believe it or not there are more than enough breedworthy working line dogs already. Unless your dog has some unusual genetic history worth preserving I can't imagine anyone with a decent female would pay for stud so then it is simply about getting back your money. [and I realize Kraftwerk charges and arm and a leg for puppies]

One of the descriptions of one of the breeding females said "Rare linebreeding on the all-time great Troll von der bosen Nachbarschaft 4-3" --- nothing rare there. Nothing unusual at all.

Please, stay and learn. Also read the discussions on neutering. Chance may be you want to keep him intact (not for breeding purposes). That keeps your options open if he gets working titles and earns a decent koer rating - then he may be a good breeding prospect.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

Nano said:


> Well I scanned his pedigree but cant figure how to attach.


Go and visit a shelter and also the rescue site on this forum for all the 'beautiful GSD's with great pedigrees' that will die in the next few weeks..

And REALLY look at this:










WE ALL LOVE OUR DOGS, and many of them have some of the best and top pedigrees. But most of us know better than to breed until we become a responsible breeder.

And if you get a chance to learn what THAT is (a 'responsible' breeder, not just a dog sperm or bitch with eggs  ) then maybe you'll breed later on! 

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/choosing-breeder/137533-things-look-responsible-breeder.html < --- read that and then you can return here and explain why you are ready to breed or have decided to wait and learn more (like the rest of us!):wild:


----------



## GSDGunner

Isn't "advertising" against board rules? Why is advertising to stud your dog allowed on this board?
You all know the direction this thread is headed.


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO

MaggieRoseLee said:


> Go and visit a shelter and also the rescue site on this forum for all the 'beautiful GSD's with great pedigrees' that will die in the next few weeks..


 
:thumbup: Yes, please visit the urgent section. It is unbelievable how many will die, how many will die that are beautiful with great pedigrees, whose parents were only bred once or a few times because they were beautiful. If you are going to breed there needs to be a great reason to, you need to add something to the GSD breed. Good bloodlines and good hips are a start, do the rest and then think about it.


----------



## selzer

While not everyone is a member or ascribes to the United Schutzhund Clubs and their rules, the information on what makes a dog breed worthy is an excellent goal to shoot for. You say your dog has good temperament, lets prove it, lets go out and get yourself some titles, and a breed survey. Hips are important, but elbows are just as important. 

I do not know what the figures are but there are probably around the same number of males as there are female GSDs. Lots of people keep males intact, as there is no convenient reason to neuter as there is in spaying a female. So the number of intact males is probably far higher than the number of intact females. And yet according to United Schutzhund Club Guidelines, a male can be used to breed 90 females in a year's time! What this means is that the Supply of stud dogs FAR EXCEEDS the demand. 

So what does that mean for someone who wants to pass on his dogs genetics? 

Well first of all, do you really want to breed your dog to an inferior bitch? I am not talking about one with fewer titles. I am talking about a bitch without a decent pedigree, without health screenings, without good temperament, without good conformation, or all of the above. Remember that 50% of the genes the puppies get are coming from her, and she will also imprint the litter while she raises it. What this means is that your dog will have participated in breeding a genetic mess. 

We can avoid that by having requirements for the bitch. But now you have people who have some knowledge and are willing to go the whole nine yards to make sure the bitch is breed-worthy. These people are not going to consider a dog does not have a show rating or titles or something more that two functional testicles. Remember supply and demand. These bitches are sought after by owners of dogs whose dogs have a resume. Titles are not the be-all, end-all, but if someone has not been well-known in the breed for decades, word of mouth just doesn't cut it, I want proof the dog has a good temperament. I want to see titles. 

120 pounds is NOT standard for a German Shepherd. He is either seriously over-weight, or he is over size. There are people who breed over sized dogs if the dog is a super-dog in all other ways. Actually there are people who breed for size, but I would not want to deal with them. Some better breeders might consider an over-sized dog IF the dog was spectacular is other areas. But most of your better breeders will pass on a dog that large. 

Posting your dog's availability on the net is not a great way to line up bitches. First off, most bitch owners want to deal with someone who knows what they are are doing, knows what the dog produces, knows that this might take multiple visits, be rather messy, and rather lengthy. People want to be sure that the stud owner is ethical, that they can trust him to manage the paper work in a timely fashion, etc. 

A better plan is to GET INVOLVED. Show your pretty big boy off on the training field. Get to know people who train, people who trial, people who show. This takes time and your boy isn't getting any younger. 

Want to be a stud owner? Well, have you primed the pumps? A dog really shouldn't sit inactive for five years. It is probably a good idea to take him to a repro-vet, and get his sperm checked. It is also probably a good idea to flush out the old sperm, LOL! Sorry, but you want to be a stud owner. 

Anyhow, you have a couple of choices now. You can give up your idea of breeding your boy. He is a great pet, and he will remain a great pet. There is nothing wrong with him NEVER breeding. Or, you can join a training club and start proving the dog, have him breed-surveyed, have him tested for elbows and if the hips have not been sent in to a decent registry, that too. You can take him to a reproductive vet and make sure things are still working good, you can get to know people who might be interested in trying your untried dog on their bitch. Or, you can call out of your car to people walking their dogs and ask if she is intact, and if they want to breed her. People do it all the time, whether they have any luck, or what they produce, well, that is certainly a question. It does provide for multiple threads on message boards.


----------



## wildo

Nano said:


> I have no interest in keeping the pups or selling them.


Hmmm... then it sounds like you have no reason to stud. What do you want to do with the pups if you won't keep or sell them? Just add to the pet over-population?


----------



## Emoore

wildo said:


> Hmmm... then it sounds like you have no reason to stud. What do you want to do with the pups if you won't keep or sell them? Just add to the pet over-population?


I think he just wants to get his dog laid.


----------



## Nano

Ok. I guess I got the answer. Came on to get some info and I got it. I am an animal lover, not trying to make a career out of it nor am I trying to make money. I would like to of pass on his genes thats all. I have a female from the same place but I had her spade early. I didn't realize people were so passionate and judgemntal at the same time. Well its been fun???


----------



## onyx'girl

Stick around for a bit, learn more and then you can see where the passion(and judgements) come from!
Too many times people come on with the same question you had. I'm sure you'll find a female to breed your wonderful male to. I just hope all the pups find great forever homes and are healthy thru-out their lives.


----------



## LaRen616

IMO my dog is fantastic, he's the best dog in the world, he' gorgeous IMO, he has a wonderful personality and great temperment but he is not worthy of being bred and I am perfectly fine with that. 

Unless your dog can bring something great to the table, is health tested, OFA'd, temperment tested and has titles, he should not be bred.


----------



## wildo

Nano said:


> I am an animal lover, not trying to make a career out of it nor am I trying to make money. *I would like to of pass on his genes thats all.*


I'm not judging; I just don't understand... If you don't want to keep a pup or sell the pups- then what's the point of passing on the genes? That's the thing I don't get.


----------



## Freestep

Nano said:


> I am an animal lover, not trying to make a career out of it nor am I trying to make money. I would like to of pass on his genes thats all.


You don't think Kraftwerk K9 is doing a good enough job passing along good bloodlines? Remember this is where your dog came from; they probably at least own his mother, perhaps his father, and possibly brothers/sisters... they probably do OFA and title their dogs to be sure they are breedworthy. Breeding superior dogs isn't easy, but if your dog is as good as you say he is, they obviously know what they're doing. Leave the breeding to them. Don't worry, if your dog has superior genetics, they are being passed along through his relatives.

You might want to contact Kraftwerk with your concerns.


----------



## Emoore

Nano said:


> Ok. I guess I got the answer. Came on to get some info and I got it. I am an animal lover, not trying to make a career out of it nor am I trying to make money. I would like to of pass on his genes thats all.


Depending on his litter size, there are several more dogs running around with more or less the same genes. Considering where he came from and how nicely bred he is, a good proportion of his littermates will probably be breed surveyed and titled, so will have the ability to choose from a higher "level" of mates than you will be able to chose from with an untitled dog. Since you won't be able to get the same quality mates with an un-titled dog as his titled littermates will be able to get, you'll actually be _decreasing_ the quality of the gene pool by mating your dog. 

Now, if you took the same dog out, titled him and got him breed surveyed, you would be able to choose a higher quality female to breed him to and you would _increase_ the quality of the gene pool. Make sense? Either campaign your dog and title him so you have the opportunity to breed him to a worthy female, or leave the breeding to the owners of his titled and surveyed littermates. Or breed him to a sub-par female. Your choice.


----------



## Whiteshepherds

Nano, just curious...does your dog have a full registration?


----------



## gsdraven

Nano said:


> I would like to of pass on his genes thats all.


The breeder that bred him (assuming they are still breeding his lines) are passing on his genes. And they are (presumably) doing it with experience and knowledge of what combinations it takes to create dogs like him.

If you stud him to the wrong female, you may get none of what makes him so great passed on to the puppies. There's a lot more science to breeding than just sticking two dogs together.

If you really want to pass on his genes, you should start with an honest conversation with the breeder. You don't necessarily have to take him back there for him to be bred but I'm sure they can tell you how to go about finding an appropriate female for him to be bred to.


----------



## selzer

Nano said:


> Ok. I guess I got the answer. Came on to get some info and I got it. I am an animal lover, not trying to make a career out of it nor am I trying to make money. I would like to of pass on his genes thats all. I have a female from the same place but I had her spade early. I didn't realize people were so passionate and judgemntal at the same time. Well its been fun???


Ok, first, remember it is German Shepherd dog, not German Shepard. If you want to be a breeder, get the breed name right, ok. Anyone who knows ANYTHING about shepherds, knows they were derived out of HERDING dogs. So remember the HERD part and you will be ok. I think Shepard must have been a pretty common name because we have streets named that, but it has nothing to do with our dogs, and yes, we are pretty touchy on the subject. 

Next, a 'spade' is a garden tool or a black playing card: throw a spade on that will you. When you have altered your bitch, you have gotten her spayed. That is the proper past-tense of the verb 'to spay.' 

This stuff is not the end of the world, but if you want to be a breeder -- and YES, even if you want to stud your dog out to pass on his genes, you would be a breeder, you need to pay attention to the language, at least the dog breeding/reproductive language. I would hate to see you write a contract with the bitch owner with something in it that says all the puppies must be "spade or neutered."

I really don't know why I am wasting my time on this. You are not going to stick around and learn the right way to go about it. You are not going to bother. You will find some bitch's owner who will say sure, they will be pretty puppies. You believe that if you are not looking to make money on this, you are better than a BYB. EH! Not so. A BYB is not bad because they sell puppies, they are bad because they put dogs together with no thought, without considering the background of the sires and dams, without looking for genetic diseases, and without proving their breeding stock. It is not because they make money or lose money more likely, but because they do not know what they are doing, and produce dogs with problems. Physical problems and diseases can be managed, but temperament problems are really bad for our breed as a whole. While some BYBs are criminals in how they treat their dogs, and the conditions their dogs are kept in, most love their dogs and keep them as pets. 

So which is it? Will you stage an oops litter conveniently with some AKC German Shepherd bitch? Or will you just be a typical BYB? Will you forget the idea entirely because you do not know the first thing about German Shepherd Dogs including how to spell the breed name? Or will you set yourself on the track of learning and training, prior to breeding your dog?


----------



## Nano

Thx EMOORE. I think you have definitely made more since than anybody. I am glad I came on to get answers from people that have more knowledge about this. He is a wonderful dog but I can see your point. I have been putting off getting him neutered only for this reason. Ok people another question. I have heard over and over again that if I'm not going to breed him I should neuter him. Is this true?


----------



## Emoore

Nano said:


> Thx EMOORE. I think you have definitely made more since than anybody. I am glad I came on to get answers from people that have more knowledge about this. He is a wonderful dog but I can see your point. I have been putting off getting him neutered only for this reason. Ok people another question. I have heard over and over again that if I'm not going to breed him I should neuter him. Is this true?


That is COMPLETELY up to you. There are whole 20-page arguments, er-- threads-- devoted to this topic. If your dog spends any time outside unattended, even in a fenced yard, I think he should be neutered just in case the neighbor's Labradoodle comes in heat and you're left with Labrashepadoodles. A male will go to great extremes to get to a female in heat and he doesn't care what breed she is. If off-leash reliability is important to you, I'd advocate neutering for the same reason. Yes, some people have trained intact males to ignore the instinct to mate and be obedient off-leash even when the neighbor's dog is in heat, but it's easier if they don't have that temptation.

If you keep him in the house all the time and he's always supervised when he's outside, you can neuter or not. The truth is we don't know for absolute scientific fact about the health benefits or drawbacks of neutering, so for people who are 100% sure they can keep their dog from reproducing, neutering is personal choice.


----------



## Noodles

Nano said:


> I am near Phx Az and would like to stud out my German Shepard. He is 5 yrs old, sable about 120 lbs. He is from a very reputable breeder in Washington St.


----------



## Nano

He is always supervised and is in and out. He has an acre to run on in the middle of nowhere. Anyways thx again.


----------



## LaRen616

Nano said:


> Thx EMOORE. I think you have definitely made more since than anybody. I am glad I came on to get answers from people that have more knowledge about this. He is a wonderful dog but I can see your point. I have been putting off getting him neutered only for this reason. Ok people another question. I have heard over and over again that if I'm not going to breed him I should neuter him. Is this true?


I personally would neuter him, just to make sure there are no oops litters.


----------



## crisp

emoore said:


> labrashepadoodles


 lol


----------



## Jessiewessie99

I have to admit, this is one of the calmest threads of this type I have seen.

Also to the OP-If you do want to breed, I would check with the breeder first. I am pretty sure they may want you to talk to them first about breeding a dog of theirs that was sold to a PET HOME. Also, neutering is entirely up to you. Read the pros and cons and decide whats best for you and your dog.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

gsdraven said:


> If you really want to pass on his genes, you should start with an honest conversation with the breeder. You don't necessarily have to take him back there for him to be bred but I'm sure they can tell you how to go about finding an appropriate female for him to be bred to.


:thumbup: So, if you're not planning on keeping the puppies or selling them, you were going to give them away? :thinking: Litters can have up to as many as 10 or 12 puppies - do you know 10 or 12 people who want (and can handle and are prepared to train) a working line GSD?


----------



## selzer

I would NOT neuter, but I would keep him properly contained -- supervision (on lead or 100% recall) when not in a secure environment. totally up to you. There are pros and cons to neutering and not neutering.


----------



## selzer

Cassidy's Mom said:


> :thumbup: So, if you're not planning on keeping the puppies or selling them, you were going to give them away? :thinking: Litters can have up to as many as 10 or 12 puppies - do you know 10 or 12 people who want (and can handle and are prepared to train) a working line GSD?


maybe let the litter owner manage that end?

In support of the OP, the stud owner has less to do with the puppies than the stud. The litter owner is the bitch's owner. Just sayin'.


----------



## Freestep

LaRen616 said:


> I personally would neuter him, just to make sure there are no oops litters.


Me too!


----------



## Liesje

If you don't want to neuter him, don't. Having an intact dog does not mean you should or will breed. I've got two intact males, one will not ever be bred, one is not old/mature enough to even consider it yet. I don't believe in neutering my males just because, and I've never had an accidental tie or even seen my dogs try to mount another dog (and I've had my adult intact male in a show ring gaiting behind a bitch in full heat). They are my dogs, my decision, my responsibility. If I also kept intact females, I'd have to rethink this but for now I just keep males intact.


----------



## bocron

Also, if you would post the full names off his sire and dam (father and mother), we can most likely get you a link to a pedigree. Most of Kraftwerks breeding stock is listed in PDB. We have a few working at our club.

Annette


----------



## RubyTuesday

Nano, my guy is 3yrs old & intact though I'm never going to breed him. I think there are health benefits, especially for larger dogs & he's such a pleasant, easy guy that it asn't been a problem. HOWEVER, that does mean that he's NEVER outside unsupervised, not even briefly.

IF he hasn't been a problem intact, & you are willing/able to provide the necessary containment & supervision, I'd suggest you leave him intact unless there's a compelling reason to neuter him.

Personally, I don't think we 'purely pet' people should breed regardless of how nice our dogs are. I prefer to leave that in the hands of experienced breeders.


----------



## Gilly1331

Contact your breeder where you got the dog to see if they would use him as a stud dog. If they say no ask their reasons and then you should have your answer. If he was worth breeding many breeders would contact you and ask to use the dog that they bred to breed a litter.

If you are seriously interested in breeding start looking into getting him trained in something like schutzund, agility, show ring etc. The more titles (certifications) you get on him the better he looks to potential bitches. He may have gerat blood lines but what about his nerves, personality, physical (certified hips/elbows) any genetics that he would pass on pos/neg. 

Do alot of research, reading, speaking to breeders, go to shows or training, or competition and talk to other owners/breeders to see whats out there and how your male would benefit the breed. Alot of people don't do research and jsut want to breed bc their dog behaves and looks pretty but don't follow through and can pass on genetic issues or malformations. 

You also want to make sure to check out the potential bitches to make sure they are teh best they can be, certifications, physical, genetic, bloodlines etc. You don't want to do all the work and money into breeding only to have a deformed litter or genetic issues or breed for poor nerves.

If you are really interested do the homework behind the breeding and you will def have a better response and truely add to the gene pool once all the hard work has been achieved.

Good luck on your search!


----------



## Nika

*Nano: In Reguards to Kraftwerk bred stud dog...*

I know this thread was posted a long time ago but I now just came upon it. If you are still interested in breeding your dog I would be interested in knowing more about him. I am familiar with the breeder and they breed high end dogs out of Germany that compete at the highest levels in Schutzhund (in Germany) and have won the championship. I would love to know who his sire is. Don't sell your dog short. I am sure he is a beautifully bred dog and would be worth a lot of money with some training on him.


----------



## ElizaDarla

Nano said:


> I am near Phx Az and would like to stud out my German Shepard. He is 5 yrs old, sable about 120 lbs. He is from a very reputable breeder in Washington St.


Yikes!!! I’m sorry you were interrogated!!! My husband wants to breed our GSD (yes everyone I have certified evidence of his “awesomeness”!) My husband and I have worked with military working dogs and I spent six years in Germany learning every detail of owning and training GSDs. Mark Twain said a good dog can’t be bred it is luck of the draw as with people! My best GSD cost $400, $800 if I wanted papers, I did not. Nikko was half German have American and perfect! Yes perfect! I got him at 8 weeks, he never once used the floor as a bathroom, the only thing he ever chewed was a baseball a Red Sox player gave me! He lived to 14. I could not look at a GSD without tearing up. It took six years to get another GSD. We also had Weimaraners but when our last one passed away, for the first time I did not want another dog. My husband wanted another GSD. We were both older so no puppies, we bought our Logan from Mittelwest. We knew he had to have some training. Dogs are a 12-14 year commitment if you’re lucky. Logan has all the paperwork proving he was worth the five figures we paid for him, could have been four figures but having him shipped was expensive. We did not pay for a perfect dog and of course nobody can predict their personality. We paid for the guarantees of health, and Schutzhund training. Logan or “thank God you’re pretty” is the epitome of a GSD. I don’t want to breed and learned a great deal in Germany about neutering etc. They do not cut their dogs ears, tails etc. They believe the GSD needs their hormones for a healthy life. I doubt their are many dogs in his league. The dogs which would match him are at reputable breeders being bred with their own sites. 
I believe if Logan and your bunny (my nickname for them!) sired pups, the pups would be wonderful, however it would still be a backyard breeder situation. Most likely they’d sell to anyone who had the right persona and money. 
Here’s my soap box- I believe very few people should own a dog and even fewer a German Shepherd. They are a loaded weapon and when not on safe....people’s first words when they see Logan; “does he bite”, “ALL DOGS BITE!” The difference if a small dog bites they probably won’t cause death, amputated limbs and a prison sentence!! 
I believe your dog is awesome, but please research how many GSDs are in rescues or on death row! They are a full time commitment that takes consistent motivated owners who spend as much time challenging their minds and bodies. They know after a couple hours, they’re GSD is ready to run a marathon, practice training lessons. Unfortunately most people do not have the time or patience. I understand people really believe they can handle them, walk them once or twice a day, toss a ball etc. The type of GSD you want to breed sounds like the pups will have strong GSD traits which is more working dog than chill GSD they’ve met once or twice. Like I said, my husband wants to breed Logan but I’ll tell you both, there are thousands of awesome, beautiful, perfect GSDs. We do not need to make anymore. Please leave it to professional breeders. Good ones will decide the best dog for you and regardless of money people are willing to pay, the breeders will not sell to anybody who shows up! Case and point, I wrote a letter asking to buy a two year old male. The Breeder spent hours on the phone with me. My husband and I knew we’d get him with proof of our prior ownerships and experience. My husband was deployed so the GSD would mainly be my dog. She did not think the two year old was a good fit. She was right, I needed a GSD that showed a softer temperament. In comes Logan, he has the strongest GSD traits I have ever worked with. He is too much dog for most people and definitely would not be trust any large dogs with children for the damage they can possibly do. Logan is the epitome of why breeding should be left to the professionals! Logan is not an Alpha but still too much dog for even experienced GSD owners!


----------

